# Caliper Inside Jaw Clearance?



## Stereo Joe (Jun 14, 2016)

I just bought some Mitutoyo vernier calipers and I noticed that the inside jaws seem to have quite a bit of clearance space between them. Does this look like a normal amount of clearance? There isn't a gap when facing the calipers to use them and inside measurements between flat surfaces are spot on but I'm wondering about extra error when measuring inside diameters on smaller holes (realizing that calipers are not the tool for precise ID measurements).

Just wanting other opinions here and maybe comparisons against other quality calipers. Thanks!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 14, 2016)

I just checked my "Pittsburgh" $9.99 pair of calipers from Harbor Freight, they will "permit" .002 to pass between them. By that I mean I had to push to get it started. 
At first I saw what looks like your picture, above, but what I saw was a .005 flat looking at me.


----------



## Stereo Joe (Jun 14, 2016)

Hmm. Seems kinda not good then that I can easily slide a .006" feeler gauge between my inside jaws when they are at zero. 

Thanks for the info...


----------



## ch2co (Jun 15, 2016)

I just took a look tame old 18" Mitutoyo callipers and the space you are showing is almost non existent. Well less than .001".
Where did you buy your callipers? I hear that you can buy "Mitutoyo" on eBay etc. that isn't really Mitutoyo, but replicas of'
Mitutoyo products. You might check with your seller. 

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Stereo Joe (Jun 15, 2016)

I don't think they are fake... The fit and finish is great and they are really smooth and tight. Are there counterfeit Mitutoyo verniers out there? I've only heard of fake digitals.

I got these from KBC tools so maybe I'll see what they have to say. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Jun 16, 2016)

I bought a new Mits 12" dial caliper last year and a new Mits dial bore gauge  this year they both have a QR code etched on them. The caliper from MSC and the bore gauge from Viking Metrology.


----------



## chips&more (Jun 16, 2016)

I have several Starrett digital and dial calipers. The space is almost nonexistent on all of them.


----------



## Stereo Joe (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks, everyone. These have the QR code as well and seem to be legit. 

I got hold of KBC tools and they are checking with Mitutoyo. Even my Mastercraft calipers have very little gap when compared to these...


----------



## Stereo Joe (Jun 17, 2016)

I have been speaking with someone from KBC tools who sent my picture and the gap measurement to the Mitutoyo repair center. Apparently the gap is normal to allow "sufficient room to move back and forth for measuring".


----------



## FLguy (Jun 17, 2016)

I have several,(5), checked all and the oldest, 50 yrs.old is less than .002 and the cheapest, maybe a fake Mitittoyo, is .002 and then the high end unit is .001. All that said, the foreman of the shop I started in said that if I am suppose to spot check what the operators are putting out he and I had to be able to get the same readings on the same parts so he made me practice a lot and he showed every new person in the shop how to hold and feel the friction in the measuring device that was the best one to be used for the truest result in measuring any part. Over the years there he taught me a lot and not only about "machine shop stuff" but how to be a "better me", I will always remember Clarence Church.


----------

